# "Police misidentify suicide victim"



## mariomike (27 Nov 2009)

Interesting story from Montreal. Will there be a lawsuit? The daughter belongs in a psychiatric ward for threatening suicide. 

"Montreal police have apologized to an elderly woman after mistakenly telling her that her daughter had committed suicide.":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/montreal/story/2009/11/27/wrong-suicide.html#socialcomments


----------

